# Tell me how to fix worn leather - pics supplied!



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Hi Guys

On the drivers side of my leather seat (2007 porsche 911 c2s) - the leather has some wear marks - see below.

First the "zoomed out" version:










And in more detail:










I have not yet cleaned the leather on my car (yes i know - bad me!) , but i was wondering if anyone could tell me what the best approach would be to restore this to its former glory?

(Its not particularly "rough" to the touch or anything drastic like that).

Hopefully someone can advise me on how i can restore this - will post the after pics once i get it done.


----------



## David.S (Dec 27, 2009)

Wheeler Dealers did one the other day you can get some one to referb them it was on a Bentley


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Thanks David, but i was wondering if anyone would know how i could give it a go myself?

If its something that needs outside help though (im in n.ireland so the choices might be a bit more limited) , then ill of course go that route if needs be.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

you can get coloured balm , which is like a cream with colour in it that would help

or get a colourant /dye kit and re do that bolster, which would make it like new again


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

I have seen Wheeler Dealers too and the bently leather comes out great. I think there are a few tutorials on here showing exactly what to do. I think colour match will be a bit of trial and error.


The key also is to keep it clean. Dirt and grease normally sticks to uncleaned leather over a period of time and has a sandpaper effect. After reading on here, I have stopped conditioning the leather - just a clean every other month.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Gilmour Scuffmaster set will sort you out nicely.

http://www.liquidleather.com/scuffs.htm

:thumb:


----------



## netnerduk (May 16, 2009)

Thanks Veedub - now its time for me to try to work out what colour porsche call that!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

netnerduk said:


> Thanks Veedub - now its time for me to try to work out what colour porsche call that!


Although I don't have any pic's, I've fixed a lot worse than that with one little kit and plenty of product left over.

Perhaps you have a product code in the boot of the car like VAG do, that gives the spec of all the extras, or if you know the name of your leather it may be on the list?

http://www.liquidleather.com/auto colour bank.htm#Porsche

HTH


----------



## nearlyfunny (Nov 29, 2010)

I've also found this site. Some pretty good before and after photos on there. Haven't yet bought it, so I can't comment. I've got the same problem as you with worn leather - only mine's worse!

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Car_Interior_Restoration.php

http://furnitureclinic.co.uk/Leather_Dyes_Restoration.php


----------



## sleeper. (May 4, 2011)

cannot go wrong with the liquid leather dye.
The repair you have there will be classed as a small one and you will get great results!


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

I have used the furniture clinic and my only regret was not taking pictures, excellent stuff.

Tony


----------

